# Which Fetching Tag should I order?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I got a gift certificate for a fetching tag, and can't decide which to order! I've narrowed it down to three!
HELP!
"Snarfle, snarfle, snort" for annie. Need I explain?
"Brindle Butt" for Braxton (one of his nicknames)
"River Monster" for Zailey (it's been one of her nicknames since the lake trip.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Brindle butt = too cute!!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Hahahaha I voted before looking........most definitely Brindle Butt! Love it..........I got a gift certificate too :bounce: I was trying to come up with a clever tag line last night.......

Can't wait to see your final choice!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Snarfle, snarfle, snort!!!! LOL....Minnie makes that sound too -- dead-on!!

Edit: we ordered squirrel patrol a while ago....can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I like river monster.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Snarfle, Snarfle, Snort!!! :lol: love it!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I didnt really notice what they said....I just looked to see which one was Annie's!!:tongue: :thumb:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what's a fetching tag????


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I vote Snarfle, snarfle, snort!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what's a fetching tag????


Let me google that for you


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Linsey, I voted yesterday quick like but didn't have time to post a message...my vote is "snarfle, snarfle, snort".


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> Snarfle, Snarfle, Snort!!! :lol: love it!


I voted for that one too! I have a thing about squishy faces!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

wow, that was cool. i never had anyone goggle anything for me. i
clicked on "let me goggle that for you" and i was taken through the goggle
process without having to click. i want a fetching tag for me.
thanks.



Tobi said:


> Let me google that for you


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

chowder said:


> I voted for that one too! I have a thing about squishy faces!!


I voted for Brindle Butt. I guess I must have a thing about butts. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Did you ever choose??? :biggrin:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Snarfle, Snarfle, Snort is hilarious!


----------

